

Google I/O 2015 – Keynote - jsingleton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V-fIGMDsmE&feature=youtu.be

======
niuzeta
The Google Photo recognition and auto-management looks pretty cool; except
that:

1\. Why would I hand over my photos to a third party, that, quite ostensibly,
is capable of indexing and tagging it by face- and location-recognition and
_store_ on their storage. I used to trust Google with most of my information,
but I've been slowly transitioning them away to either local, or a home-brew
solution.

2\. What I noticed for the first time is not the cool new shiny things, but
the _absence_ of Hangouts and Google+ features. Did they get completely
abandoned, or are they to be covered later? It seems like a Google style to
make some AI-enhanced or Google-flavored version of pre-existing service(be it
RSS, social media, you name it), let it get hyped because "Google", then
abandon it when it doesn't reach some internal target.

Honestly, while I definitely agree that they're all cool stuff, but I do not
see myself using those features; it's more of a trust issues over convenience.
Just my two cents.

~~~
eugenekolo2
1\. The 99.9% that don't care about Google tracking them will have a use for
it. Every product has its abstainers.

~~~
deepnet
Post Snowden this percentage has decreased.

~~~
eugenekolo2
98.82 now.

------
cwyers
Your periodic reminder that there are more people on Ice Cream Sandwich and
earlier than are on Lollipop:

[http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html](http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html)

Heck, Gingerbread is at 6% versus 10% for Lollipop cumulative. And 5.0 has 9
times the adoption of 5.1. Instead of announcing a new Android version, why
not announce how you're going to get new versions of Android onto devices
already in wild? And if Google wants to blame the OEMs for this, the OEM _you
owned_ when I got my Motorola X (and still owned when you shipped 5.0!) still
hasn't been updated. It's absurd.

~~~
neumino
You could have bought a nexus.

~~~
cwyers
Yeah, I owned a Galaxy Nexus, the idea that the Nexus line is some blanket
guarantee of updates to new OS versions is mistaken.

~~~
sergiosgc
What would be the acceptable time frame for supporting existing devices? I
agree that 18 months is a bit on the short side, but the Galaxy Nexus is way
beyond that. By the time M hits the street, the Galaxy Nexus will be a four
year old model.

~~~
cwyers
I am not complaining about the Galaxy Nexus not being supported NOW, although
frankly I don't see why it shouldn't be -- the hardware is plenty capable of
running new Android versions. It was terrible about getting updates back when
it was still available for sale.

EDIT: I have three and four year old computers that are running Windows 10
Technical Preview just fine. And it's not like new low-end Android phones are
more powerful than four-year-old mid- and high-end phones. I think that it's
silly that we have reset our expectations so low that it's beyond the pale
that companies should support OS updates on four-year-old phones.

~~~
sergiosgc
Phones will get to where computers are now. If you think back 20 years, 4 year
old computers could not run just released software. It took time for two
things to happen:

1) Increase in available computing resources;

2) Commoditization of the platform.

It can be argued that we are just reaching condition (1), but we are still a
bit far from (2). The peculiarities between hardware platforms make it
necessary to actually test on each hardware platform. As the installed base of
a phone dwindles, after a point it makes little sense to provide updates.

We'll get there, but it'll take a few more years. In the meantime, Nexus are
great choices, because the developer community can actually fill in for the
necessary testing and tweaking. I had an HTC Desire before my Nexus 5, and it
was incredible how much its life was extended by a vibrant community (mine
lasted over four years and was clearly outdated spec-wise when I bough the
N5).

~~~
zurn
20 years ago, in 1995, 4 year-old computers from 1991 generally could run just
released productivity software, compilers and OS versions just fine, on Linux,
Amiga, Windows/DOS computers at least. It was best to add another RAM stick
though.

------
jsingleton
New app permissions in Android. Nice.

Edit: Asks when needed, not at install time. Focus on the web with Chrome
custom tabs looks good too. I only got 5.1.1 today but 6? (M...) looks great
from the small amount seen so far.

~~~
tdkl
Does anyone also find the "App link" a step back ? I thought getting a dialog
where to open the Intent in is actually an awesome feature of the Android
platform, now user will get thrown into whatever app will be defined on the
server. Also let me check my crystal ball and predict that this will take a
long time to be adapted by "big" companies, just like the design guidelines.

App permissions and copy/paste changes are welcomed, but I got a sense they
finally caved in and just copied how some other mobile OS handles it (which is
not bad, since it was always better there).

~~~
christop
Yes, as a user of a third-party Twitter client I immediately thought this
isn't a great thing.

Just because somebody has Twitter installed (or their carrier pre-installed
it), doesn't mean they necessarily want to use the official app.

I noticed last week that Google search in Chrome on Android already does
something similar — I searched for somebody and got a Twitter profile link.
Clicking it led me to the Play Store to install the official Twitter app
instead of allowing the intent system to open it in Falcon Pro. Though
hopefully that's just related to Google's recent Twitter partnership.

~~~
christop
Looking at the M preview release, I see that Settings > Apps has expanded the
"Open by default" section for each app.

Now there's a toggle, "Open supported links without asking", with a list of
domain names that the app supports.

So you can keep the old "which app do you want to use to handle this intent"
behaviour by turning off supported links for apps you don't like (e.g.
Twitter).

------
jsingleton
IoT stuff looks promising. Brillo and Weave.

[http://gizmodo.com/get-ready-for-google-brillo-the-new-
opera...](http://gizmodo.com/get-ready-for-google-brillo-the-new-operating-
system-f-1706783821)

Edit: Not sure the cross branding will work as well as with KitKat! Ball of
metal wires? :)

~~~
bravo22
Excited about Weave. Not sure about Brillo. It is unnecessary. Most IoT things
are low power Cortex-M devices that need to do very little and are very low
power consumption. You don't have SDRAM, or a fancy OS and don't need it.
There are plenty free and non-free RTOS available for those chips for whoever
needs them.

------
vidoc
Interesting talks, even though the style of every single presenter so far
indicates they must have watched a lot of TED talks and subscribed for at
least a year to a toaster club in the south bay.

Once again, embarrassingly, every single reference to the 'developing world'
is stereotypical.

------
zimbatm
New protocol for "Internet of Things" called Weave. Looks like it's going to
use JSON or type-compatible. They didn't address why existing solutions aren't
good.

~~~
drcode
_sigh_ and another system where all kinds of data is managed/owned centrally
by Google.

~~~
jsingleton
Let's hope it's an open protocol. I'm guessing this came out of Nest so they
may want to make it interoperable.

I'm a big fan of [https://www.particle.io](https://www.particle.io)
(previously Spark). [http://nodered.org](http://nodered.org) and
[https://resin.io](https://resin.io) are also good but not used them
seriously.

------
georgebonnr
Surprised nobody's commented yet about the jarring juxtaposition of the
running chat that reflects the sentiment of average Youtube viewers alongside
content that's meant for a fairly specific audience (developers).

Or rather... how discouraging it is that it IS such a juxtaposition.

It's well-known by now that Youtube is not the place to go to find quality
discussion. It still stings a little bit to see it applied in realtime to
people you care about, even if it is just because you loosely share a
profession and professional culture.

~~~
minthd
>> It's well-known by now that Youtube is not the place to go to find quality
discussion.

To solve this problem, i use the AlienTube firefox extension, which brings
reddit discussions over to youtube.

~~~
niuzeta
I've heard of that extension. Does that make it better? What happens if there
are multiple discussion threads in reddit of the same video? I assume the
extension does a pseudo-submit/match-check to the reddit first to fetch the
thread.

~~~
minthd
It shows a tabbed interface of the few most popular discussion threads over
reddit.

------
jfuhrman
> 1.5B casts from Chromecast

Interesting, I didn't know that every cast was reported back to the
mothership.

~~~
dyladan
There are plenty of other ways to get that information. Statistics (x number
sold * y average casts per user), asking streaming companies (i'm sure netflix
and hulu know when you're on a chromecast and could report rough numbers to
google), and i'm pretty sure there are other ways that I'm not thinking of.

~~~
lepht
... and how would they know "average casts per user"?

~~~
magicalist
You don't, but that's what the entire field of statistics was invented for to
estimate :)

From the above, though, it sounds like that's not necessary since it's
fundamental to the cast protocol.

------
eridal
isn't the photos message somehow misleading?

 _" what if we could use google's unique capabilities to help people take back
control of their digital lives?_

and then the 3 central ideas:

1\. a home for all your photos, and videos. A private, and safe place place
_to keep a life-time of memories, available from any device_.

2\. help you organize and bring your moments to life. an app that takes the
work out of photos and lets _you focus on making memories, not managing them_.

3\. make it easy to share and save what matters. Sharing should be simple and
reliable, and when you're _on the receiving end, it should be easy to hold on
to the photos and videos you care about_.

.. then he moves the presentation to show all the data mining that they do on
the photos, how they extract information about who is on the photos, which
places where those taken, which tags the google's machinery could found from
them

.. and for the big final, they announce unlimited free storage!

\---

so how exactly will google help users take back control of their digital life?

call me suspicious? I'm staying out.

------
tdkl
The lack of G+ and Hangouts is quite obvious. I don't remember the last time
they've tweeted or used Whatsapp or Viber for product showcase.

~~~
0xFFC
Actually I think this is completely ridiculous point , because G+ and hangout
as far as I can remember installed on nexus [you aware enough to know that
they use nexus device for demonstration ] by default , so they cannot show the
app permission dialog because all default app granted all permission by
default .

~~~
dmix
They also wouldn't want to show users declining permissions to a Google app.

------
jsingleton
Doze looks cool. Using the accelerometer to work out how often to sync. Saving
power when not being moved.

~~~
Someone1234
I wonder how much power running the accelerometer uses? It isn't free to keep
track of that. Back on my Note (1) Samsung had a bunch of gestures related to
the accelerometer, and leaving them enabled drained a significant amount of
battery.

~~~
tdkl
Probably will be the same thing as pedometers in newer mobile SOCs, that don't
use significant power. Snapdragon S800 (Nexus 5) and up.

------
chinhodado
"Unlimited free storage" for photos is not exactly a new thing. It was already
unlimited before with Google+ Photos, the catch was that it will automatically
resize your photos to be smaller than 2048x2048 (about 4MP). Now they're just
bumping the limit to 16MP.

------
zimbatm
Android M will be available in preview for Nexus 5, 6, 9 and "player".

I hope it doesn't mean that Nexus 4 is already end of life ?

~~~
tdkl
It does, it'll receive security updates only as part of the new devices policy
- 2 years for major updates, 3 years for security updates.[1] It is a bit sour
though to deprecate a device with a quad-core CPU and 2GB of RAM, while low
range devices launched last year will get M.

[1][http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/05/23/rumor-android-m-
will...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/05/23/rumor-android-m-will-come-
with-an-update-guarantee-for-nexus-devices/)

~~~
0xFFC
You should stop spreading rumor , this is rumor right now and no one give shit
about what some crazy site says.Please be accurate as possible when answering
someone.

~~~
tdkl
Well this is the site which showed the new app permissions yesterday[1], so
they're pretty sharp about what they "rumors" they spread.

[1][http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/05/27/android-m-to-
introdu...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/05/27/android-m-to-introduce-
granular-permission-control/)

~~~
0xFFC
lack of logical thinking. not related , saying one truth does not imply you
are saying truth all the time.

------
iyn
I'm extremely excited about Expeditions - VR for schools (and other
people/institutions at some point, I guess) can have great impact on how we
learn. This is a long term investment, with better educational system we'll
get more innovators and, I hope, better world.

JUMP (camera rig & assembly) is cool too and I hope it won't share the same
fate as Glass. In general, seeing all the progress in the VR world makes me
feel that we're at the edge of another technological revolution (and it's
great that Google wants to bring this experience to everyone, or at least the
viewers as the camera ring won't be cheap). I have a great dose of skepticism,
of course, but I plan to learn as much as possible about developing for VR
platforms in the coming months - can you suggest good resources for this? What
languages are the best bet? What concepts are the most important ones? I'd
appreciate all suggestions.

------
tdicola
Audience shot shows just one person with Google Glass--ouch.

------
icpmacdo
I hope there is going to be a new chromecast today

~~~
dm2
With what kind of new features?

~~~
dyladan
Power over HDMI

edit:

\- HDMI passthrough so I can use multiple devices without switching TV inputs.

\- Bluetooth for things like music streaming

\- Camera? (not sure how psyched I'd be about this but it could be cool)

\- Microphone (for voice commands without phone)

\- Native apps (Android apps?)

~~~
PascLeRasc
HDMI 1.4 supports 50 mA @ 5V, I'm not sure if that's enough to power a
Chromecast.

~~~
dyladan
It is sadly not (my current draw is closer to 300-400 mA at 4.8v). Even if it
was though, the current chromecast doesn't have the hardware to support it.

------
sidcool
This was the best I/O in over 3 years. Very impressed...

